
Show HN: Capsulelink – Group, save and send links as one - ognjengt
http://capsulelink.com
======
ognjengt
Capsulelink is a simple web application that lets you add multiple links and
send or save them as one.

Also, there are private links for registered users.

Private links are only visible to the user who created them.

Links created by anonymous users (users who are not logged in) expire after
48h, while the links of registered users don't expire.

I would love to hear your opinions and suggestions on this, and what I could
improve.

